
Is Big Tech’s embrace of AI ethics boards helping anyone? - pseudolus
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/3/18293410/ai-artificial-intelligence-ethics-boards-charters-problem-big-tech
======
Nasrudith
Really the biggest issue with AI Ethics boards is they are all Hollywood FUD
instead of actual ethical issues. If you are worried about self driving cars
killing people you shouldn't consult an ethicist but reliability engineers -
design flaws are what ultimately kill.

What we need to fear are the users being stupid (misapplying it to be
superstition or reinforce biases) or evil (knowingly abusing it).

Ethics boards failing to improve actual organizational ethics is no way unique
however.

